# ti faccio sapere



## zara

hello... i've been using this site a lot and i'd just like to say that it's been an awesome help in helping me to understand and learn italian, so thanks!

i've been corresponding via email with an italian friend of mine, and i don't understand what he recently wrote:

"ti faccio quando posso..."

we were discussing possibly getting together again in the near future... if that helps?

thanks and keep rockin out


----------



## Elisa68

Hi and welcome!
Is it "ti faccio _sapere_ quando posso"?

It means: _I'll let you know ASAP._

Edit: maybe he will let you know when he will be able to come....can you post the whole sentence?


----------



## carrickp

I'm embarrassed to tell you the literal translation of "ti faccio quando posso" in English.


----------



## Elisa68

carrickp said:
			
		

> I'm embarrassed to tell you the literal translation of "ti faccio quando posso" in English.


Carrick!!!!!!   
Obviously it misses _sapere_ since in the thread title there is it!!!


----------



## Leepton

This context it's ambiguous :


  faccio = make you
  quando = when
  posso = may


It' ll be more correct with the before or after part of the sentence.


ciao  !!


----------



## Sierra

Leepton, not sure why you've defined the conjugations that way.  Shouldn't they be:

ti         *- (to) you* 
faccio   *- I make*
sapere  *- know*
quando *- when *
posso   *- I can*

So a very direct translation would be: 

*I make you know (aware) when I can  *

or in the natural English way:

*"I'll let you know when I can"*


----------



## Leepton

Sierra said:
			
		

> Leepton, not sure why you've defined the conjugations that way.  Shouldn't they be:
> 
> ti         *- (to) you*
> faccio   *- I make*
> sapere  *- know*
> quando *- when *
> posso   *- I can*
> 
> So a very direct translation would be:
> 
> *I make you know (aware) when I can  *
> 
> or in the natural English way:
> 
> *"I'll let you know when I can"*



 thank for the reply 

I've translate the first post written by "Zara" 



> hello... i've been using this site a lot and i'd just like to say that it's been an awesome help in helping me to understand and learn italian, so thanks!
> 
> i've been corresponding via email with an italian friend of mine, and i don't understand what he recently wrote:
> 
> "ti faccio quando posso..."
> 
> we were discussing possibly getting together again in the near future... if that helps?
> 
> thanks and keep rockin out



in her sentence I've found only two verb:

faccio = fare
posso = potere

To find another possible meaning


----------



## zara

yes, sorry, i spaced out and forgot to include the word _sapere_, whoops.... i'm learning!
the actual sentence is exactly as Elisa68 assumed:
"ti faccio sapere quando posso..."
thanks to all that responded!


----------



## aslan

Ciao a tutti. I have just written this e mail for one of my firends.I am sure That needs to be corrected.It will be great also for me to see the mistakes I made. I know It is quite long But If you could help me It will be great. 

Thanks in advance

_"Prima di tutti ti voglio sapere che sono molto contento di sentirti.mi stai chedendo che come sto Allora Quando si domanda questa domanda a noi sempre diciamo "bene" Pero Questo di solito non e vero.Fa niente Diciamo Non c'é male. Anch'Io lavoro da due mesi, e Come tanto cosa nella nostra vita, Anche il mio lavoro é un po' noioso e monotono. Pero Anche Io imparo tanto.Questo l'unica cosa divertente dal mio lavoro. Quella ditta, la conosco bene.Una Azienda é molto conosciuto tutto del mondo.Sono felice per te._
_Non é chiaro ancora pero,Credo che Lui sara li fra 3-4 mesi._
_Certamente Hai ragione , E piu difficile studiare cosi, Non si puo mettere alla practica cosa impari.Qui, in Turchia é un po' piu difficile, Non ci sono molte course di lingua italiana, specialmente nella questa citta che vivo, E impossibile di trovarla.Fa niente speriamo bene._
_Secondo me, i suoi commenti non sono simpatici Per esempio Lui viene in Turchia, fra due messi.Non sono sicuro cosa succedera.Non voglio fare commenti di questo. Pero L'ultimo cosa che voglio dire di questo Noi ci piaceva Pope Jean Paul II piu di Pope Benedict XVI.Lui era piu indulgente.Anche le gente che parlo, pensano cosi... Dopo Possiamo parlare piu di questo .Adesso Anche Io devo andare a letto._
_Ciao amico, _
_ci vediamo speriamo bene."_


----------



## Mickele

aslan said:


> Ciao a tutti. I have just written this e mail for one of my firends.I am sure That needs to be corrected.It will be great also for me to see the mistakes I made. I know It is quite long But If you could help me It will be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> _"Prima di tutto ti voglio far sapere che sono molto contento di sentirti. Mi stai chiedendo _che_ come sto allora quando si fa una domanda del genere noi diciamo sempre "bene" però questo di solito non è vero (anche se di solito non è così). Fa niente. Diciamo non c'é male. Anch'io lavoro da due mesi e come tante cose nella nostra vita, anche il mio lavoro é un po' noioso e monotono. Però anch'io imparo tanto. Questa è l'unica cosa divertente del mio lavoro. Quella ditta la conosco bene. E' un' azienda molto conosciuta in tutto del mondo. Sono felice per te._
> _Non é __ancora __chiaro però credo che sarà li fra 3-4 mesi._
> _Certamente hai ragione, è piu difficile studiare così, non si puo mettere in pratica cosa impari. Qui in Turchia é un po' più difficile, non ci sono molti corsi di lingua italiana, specialmente nella citta dove vivo non se ne trovano. Fa niente, speriamo bene._ _Secondo me, i suoi commenti non sono simpatici. Per esempio lui viene in Turchia fra due mesi. Non sono sicuro cosa succederà. Non voglio fare commenti su questo. Però l'ultima cosa che voglio dire su questo fatto è che a noi _ci  _piaceva _il_ Papa Giovanni Paolo II più di (quanto ci piaccia) Papa Benedetto XVI. Lui era più indulgente. Anche la gente con cui parlo la pensa cosi... Dopo potremo parlarne ancora. Adesso anch'io devo andare a letto._
> _Ciao amico, _
> _ci vediamo, speriamo bene."_



Ciao. An overall good translation, with some minor mistakes...


----------



## aslan

Mickele said:


> Ciao. An overall good translation, with some minor mistakes...


 
Thank you very much, It was realy that helpful.


----------



## rlmadia

Can someone help me translate.  I can't seem to get the proper reply

Ti faro' sapere presto.


----------



## LGGirl

I'll let you know soon.


----------



## ViolentFemme

Ti farò sapere presto = I'll let you know soon


----------



## rlmadia

Thank you, I was picking up the know soon, but not the Let you know.  You guys/gals are great thanks


----------



## TrentinaNE

rlmadia, in the future, please put the word or phrase that you wish to translate in the thread title.  (WR Rule #4)  I've changed this one for you.   

Welcome to WRF!

Elisabetta


----------



## Otter

Ciao,

Somewhere (not on this website/forum) I saw, written, "sapere di fammi" as a translation for "let me know" instead of "fammi sapere". Does that really mean 'let me know" or was the writer mistaken?  If it is proper, how is it different from "fammi sapere".

Grazie.

Otter


----------



## Lello4ever

It's a mistake, or a really poetic form


----------



## Grtngs

It's plain wrong, just like "know me let" would be in English.

Ciao,

G


----------



## Otter

Thanks,

I think it was from an American, learning Italian.  

Grazie.

Otter.


----------



## virgilio

The Italian for "let me know" is "make me know" and hence (in its familar form) "fammi sapere", although I suspect that in practice an object would normally be attached such as, "fammelo sapere" or "fammi saperlo" (make me know it).

Mi sbaglio?
Virgilio


----------



## Lello4ever

We say "fammelo sapere". Maybe "fammi saperlo" is not wrong, but nobody would use it.


----------



## virgilio

Lello4ever,
Thank you.
Virgilio


----------



## Grtngs

virgilio said:


> The Italian for "let me know" is "make me know" and hence (in its familar form) "fammi sapere", although I suspect that in practice an object would normally be attached such as, "fammelo sapere" or "fammi saperlo" (make me know it).
> 
> Mi sbaglio?
> Virgilio



I hear "fammi sapere" quite frequently, the object  is implied.

Saluti
Grtngs

EDIT: I think fammi saperlo is wrong, but I'm not able to elaborate on that right now.


----------



## giovannino

Grtngs said:


> I think fammi saperlo is wrong, but I'm not able to elaborate on that right now.


 
I think it's definitely wrong. Without checking in a grammar book, I would guess there's a rule that two clitic pronouns must not be separated. 
Also (still guessing), whereas we can say "glielo devi dire" and "devi dirglielo" we can't say "farò vederglielo" but only "glielo farò vedere", so  with "fare", "lasciare"  clitics cannot be attached to the following infinitive. And of course clitics are generally attached to imperatives.


----------



## virgilio

grtngs and giovannino,
                              Thank you very much for the information. I learn more from this forum than from almost anything else!

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## house21

The guy might be a poet, in english it makes no sense but it can make sense in italian if I am not wrong.


----------



## Otter

Thanks.  

Are you referring to my original question?

That's interesting.  

Wow, this has developed into such an informative and engaging thread!

Grazie.

Otter


----------



## narmoriel

Hi, 
How can I say this?

 I'm trying  to book a flat in Scotland: Could you correct me please?
Many thanks for your email. 
Your offer is really interesting and it could be fine for us, but we have to wait to know if our son will be free from the final scolastic exams.( Excuse my english!) Moreover there aren't any flights the 21 July so we could arrive the 22.
Thank you  . _Ti farò sapere._

_Thanks in advance._
_Narmoriel_


----------



## Lopes

We'll let you know


----------



## MAVERIK

narmoriel said:


> Hi,
> How can I say this?
> 
> I'm trying to book a flat in Scotland: Could you correct me please?
> Many thanks for your email.
> Your offer is really interesting and it could be fine for us, but we have to wait to know if our son will be free from the final scolastic exams.( Excuse my english!) Moreover there aren't any flights the 21 July so we could arrive the 22.
> Thank you . _Ti farò sapere._
> 
> _Thanks in advance._
> _Narmoriel_


 
I will let you know.


----------



## tee_luna

narmoriel said:


> Hi,
> How can I say this?
> 
> I'm trying to book a flat in Scotland: Could you correct me please?
> Many thanks for your email.
> Your offer is really interesting and it could be fine for us, but we have to wait to know if our son will be free from the final scolastic exams.( Excuse my english!) Moreover there aren't any flights the 21 July so we could arrive the 22.
> Thank you . _Ti farò sapere._
> 
> _Thanks in advance._
> _Narmoriel_


 

Dear Sirs, 
first of all let me thank you for your email.
We are very interested by your offer, even though we would have to wait to confirm untill after our son has taken his final school exams. Furthermore, unfortunately there are no flights avaliable for July 21st, which would mean we could not be in town before July 22nd.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## bach_caravel

ciao a tutti, come tradurreste
ti faccio sapere ?


----------



## Necsus

I suppose "I'll let you know", but more context is needed...


----------



## bach_caravel

Grazie. In realtà sarebbe Ti faccio sapere appena ricevo una risposta


----------



## Necsus

Allora dovrebbe essere "as soon as I get a reply, I'll let you know", ma aspetta conferma dai madrelingua.


----------



## tregenza

bach_caravel said:


> Grazie. In realtà sarebbe Ti faccio sapere appena ricevo una risposta


 

*I'll let you know as soon as I receive an answer/as soon as I hear anything* _(depending on the register)._


----------



## virgilio

Necsus is, as usual, absolutely right. as also, I now see, is tregenza.

"I'll ket you know, as soon as I get a reply."

Virgilio


----------



## Gary07

Salve a tutti:
I emailed a question to my intructor recently and she replied with the following:

"Per quanto riguarda l'ultima domanda, sull'uso della preposizione "da" mi sto informando...*ti faccio sapere!!*"(emphasis added)

I don't understand the response.  My translation doesn't make much sense, but here it is:

Regarding the last question, on the use of the preposition "da", I am inquiring...I make you know!!

Could you help me to better understand "...mi sto informando...ti faccio sapere!!

Grazie in anticipo,

Gary


----------



## k_georgiadis

Your instructor is simply telling you: _I'll let you know._


----------



## Gary07

Grazie.  From the context, that was my first translation, but I put my literal translation in to get more insight on the two expressions used ("mi sto informando" and "ti faccio sapere".

Gary


----------



## rrose17

I'm looking into it and I'll let you know.


----------



## Gary07

Grazie rrose17!

The Wordreference.com definition for informarsi is "to inquire about".  I couldn't find a reference under "fare" for "fare sapere", but it seems that just that expression "ti faccio sapere" means, "I'll let you know"; in which case I'm struggling with the use of informarsi.  

Gary


----------



## Giona76

I think *informarsi = to inquire about* is the correct translation.
anyway in other words I daresay, to seek information/knowledge about.


----------



## rrose17

_I'm inquiring about it_ is correct but _I'm looking into it_ is much more common. _I'll find out_ is another common expression.


----------



## Gary07

Thanks to you both.

Gary


----------



## Giona76

ok, mi informo e vi faccio sapere lol


----------



## JNewland

I agree:

" I'll find out, and let you know."


----------



## Gary07

Grazie a tutti:
Proprio cosi! You are all "spot on".  I just received a lengthy email from my instructor that starts out with:

Dopo un ampia ricerca sull'uso della preposizione "da", ho trovato che tale preposizione puo' essere usata in vari modi ed avere pertanto vari significati.

So she indeed wanted to "look into it" before "letting me know".  Thanks for your help and advice.  This is a wonderful community/resource for those of us learning Italian.  

Gary


----------

